# My other passion....Japanese Sports Cars



## Watanbe (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey 

I thought id see if anyone else on the forum is interested in Japanese Sports cars. Im assuming there arent to many because most of you seem to love the P-47    jokes. Turbo and RWD are the only way to go eh!!

At the end of the year im considering purchasing one of the following.

Toyota MK2 JZX90
Mazda FC RX7
Nissan S13/S14 Silvia
Nissan R32/R33 Skyline
Toyota mk 3 Supra


On the Mazda RX7, what were the rotary powered aircraft of WW2 I believe there were a few???

I think its also interesting to look at the Japanese cars of today and the fighters of WW2. They follow the same philosophy, light weight, great agility, good performance,but dont stand up to well in a crash and dent easily (gun fight).


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude Im ashamed.........
.
V8s or nothing.......................

Nah your alright....

Don't mind the odd one but my Torana is where its at


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont think there were any Wankel engined aircraft in WW2. I think the first usable units didnt come out until the 1950's although it was designed well before WW2.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 17, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Dude Im ashamed.........
> .
> V8s or nothing.......................
> 
> ...





Hahaha the Torana, I dont mind them, Holden had a very basic philosophy, find the lightest car you can find.......and put the biggest engine you can find in it hahah. It worked so im not complaining!! Much better than the Monaro did anyway (old one). 

Remeber Heinz only cheap wine comes in 5 litres. 

Yes Holdens are fast in a straight line but corners are where it matters mate, Straights are only there to connect the corners 

For all you V8 fans I saw an awesome Charger today!!!


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 17, 2007)

trackend said:


> I dont think there were any Wankel engined aircraft in WW2. I think the first usable units didnt come out until the 1950's although it was designed well before WW2.



Ok cheers for that, rotaries are wicked engines!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm with heinz V8 or nothing. But still each man to his own I guess. Watanbe, are you going to use the car as a daily driver or are you going to mod it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Japanese Rice Burners.....


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 17, 2007)

it will be modded but probably not heavily, I wouldnt mind daily capability but mainly weekend. If I was gunna have weekend only would lean towards the FC RX7. 

Oh Adler, Japanese rice burners.....funny term that one. It depends what you define as a ricer! Ive seen my mates so called "riceburners" waste many V8's. Unless you are talking pathetic piece of crap Hondas and Lancers with gay wheels and pointless bodykits? Hahahah these young guys in a V8 were giving my mate crap about his car its Bluebird TRX or 910 but with a Silvia engine. He dropped it down a gear and smiled bye bye. 

Hahaha I love it, I dont condone street racing so many tool on the streets giving such a bad reputation to modified car drivers. Im not ignorant towards V8's, I know what a light mod LS1 and LS2 can do on the 1/4 mile, I just dont like them as cars.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm a full on petorlhead too, and there is nothing like the snarl of a V8 to get the hairs on the back of your neck to stand up!

Sadly there isn't a great deal of choice over here when it comes to V8s; excluding kit cars or supercars you don't get much choice. High end Mercs Beemers and Audi come with them, but whilst very quick, are hardly sports cars. So at the moment I'm seriously looking into a Porsche 928 for a few months time - 300+bhp, V8, rear whell drive. Oh yes!

When it comes to Yank Tanks, they are available over here, and I have considered them. However, one of my mates brought an early 80's Firebird with the 5 litre V8. He took it on the rollers............130bhp, which almost caused me to fall off my seat laughing. He did describe the brakes and steering as somewhat 'interesting' as well. They are also a bit too big for our roads, and the majority don't even have a proper transmission either As for Jap cars, I am considering an MR2 Turbo, 300ZX or even an R32, but the problem I find is not only are they a bit common, they tend to lack character as well. I'm not saying they're bad cars, far from it, they just don't do much for me.

My current car is an Alfa Romeo 155 Cloverleaf 4, one of about 8 in the country. Looks pretty plain but has Delta HF Intergrale running gear and engine, so doesn't hang around. Of course being an Alfa it's forever going wrong, bits fall off, dealers aren't interested and it does 20mpg, but I love it, far rarer than an Impreza, and a lot more soul as well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> it will be modded but probably not heavily, I wouldnt mind daily capability but mainly weekend. If I was gunna have weekend only would lean towards the FC RX7.
> 
> Oh Adler, Japanese rice burners.....funny term that one. It depends what you define as a ricer! Ive seen my mates so called "riceburners" waste many V8's. Unless you are talking pathetic piece of crap Hondas and Lancers with gay wheels and pointless bodykits? Hahahah these young guys in a V8 were giving my mate crap about his car its Bluebird TRX or 910 but with a Silvia engine. He dropped it down a gear and smiled bye bye.
> 
> Hahaha I love it, I dont condone street racing so many tool on the streets giving such a bad reputation to modified car drivers. Im not ignorant towards V8's, I know what a light mod LS1 and LS2 can do on the 1/4 mile, I just dont like them as cars.



No I dont like Japanese Rice Burners. I dont care how big the engine or how small the engine is. They are impractacle and dont have a lot of room. I love the soldiers that mod them all out (usually after watching to many movies such as Too Fast, Too Furious) and then ship them to Germany when they get stationed over here. 

You dont know how many of them I pull out of the snow during a typical German winter with my Jeep. 

I should start up a business and get rich off of these little Japanese Rice Burners.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 17, 2007)

I would argue that in many cases they are practical for the majoirty of people that buy them. When I buy mine it will be practical, because:

Im 18 years old, dont have kids
want a car which is small, agile and handles well
want a car that is relatively cheap on fuel 
A car that is reliable and performs well
car that is relatively cheap to find parts for, and to service
A car that offers good performance at a cheap price
A car that is built well and offers stylish looks
A car that is versatile, ie. good for hill climbs yet can still drive to work

I think that the above cars with the exception of maybe the RX7 fulfill this role!


NEgative creep I agree with your comment about lack of character in Japanese cars, but to be honest I dont really mind that much if they are common and arent that unique. They are common for a reason and IMO look good and perform well for the money!!

Ive heard that 300zx can have overheating problems, Nissan put a 3.0 V6 where there was only room for a 4cyl. They can be expensive to run and some mechanics wont touch them, however I think they are great cars and can be setup to handle realy well. THe MR2 turbo is a beauty as well, very underated cars. Just dont lose control cause it will be a handful to get back *snap oversteer*.

Can you post pictures of this Alfa sounds very interesting I love the Delta Integrales, in fact worship them so I wouldnt mind seeing this thing. Non STI Imprezas are overatted I reckon and guys who drive them think they can beat everything haha.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh and Adler Fast and Furious and 2Fast2Furious are the worst thing that could of happened for "genuine" car enthusiasts, now everyone thinks your a hoon. Get such a bad reputation especially here in AUS. 

The new film omg drifting was looking to be a great sport ive been to a few days to watch and my mate is entering soon, but dam I hope fast and furious doesnt ruin it, with hectic Civics trying to e-brake their cars.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

Decent solid full chasis 4x4's are driven by the Kiwi household.

For too many years I have seen these "Crush zone" / "Impact Absorbing" cars do exactly that.

Usually to the detriment of the occupants we have to cut out.

Good luck with the Rice Burners. Designed for an impact with a 5 1/2 foot Oriental inside. I am 6 foot 2 inches. you do the maths.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 17, 2007)

Problem is that a V8 rear drive car isn't going to very light, and it is hard to hide that fact. A Lotus Exige or Caterham Super Seven may have low power, mostly well under 200 brake, but because they weigh nothing would destroy most muscle cars with double or treble the power around the track. What puts me off a big but powerful car is the fear that whilst being quick in a straight line, they won't go around corners. If you can't do the twisties, then how quickly you get to them is largely irrelevant. I have considered an Impreza, but sadly over here they have the image of being driven by absolute morons with a habit of making up random power figures!

As per request, this is my current car; my own Italian heavy fighter! It's a bit heavier and of a longer wheelbase than the 'Grale, so not quite as quick, but a damn site more comfortable and rarer (and cheaper) so will do until I can afford the real thing






The three cars in this picture represent about a third of the Q4s on the UK roads


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 17, 2007)

My choice is the only true American sportscar, the 'Vette. Mine is a '79 that comes out of the garage only on dry, sunny days.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

*That is class.*


----------



## Heinz (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey theres more petrol heads than I thought on here....

 Hi guys!

LS1 on of the best and lighest v8s ever, fantastic over all speed.

The yanks have developed the LS7 a 427 cubic inch small block * drools *

If I gave blood they would find half petroleum half whitecells. 

oh and heres my car...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> I would argue that in many cases they are practical for the majoirty of people that buy them. When I buy mine it will be practical, because:
> 
> Im 18 years old, dont have kids
> want a car which is small, agile and handles well
> ...



And these cars still dont hold a flame to a good American sports car such as the Corvette and Viper or against a European Sports car of which all of these look much better in my opinion.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 19, 2007)

Heinz your Torana is mint, nice whitewalls.

"And these cars still dont hold a flame to a good American sports car such as the Corvette and Viper or against a European Sports car of which all of these look much better in my opinion."

Hmmmm do be honest I dont mind SOME American muscle cars, but in my opinion they are stupid, **** quality, woeful handling, inefficient, expensive cars. They may well be very fast in a straight line, when modified and some do look good (although many are hideous) they are certainly not complete cars. The European cars are quite good I believe but in Australia are a rip off. Why would you buy twice as much for a Euro when you can have a Jap which is just as good (minus the refinement) performs better and is more reliable for less money. Dont get me wrong I love European cars, I just dont see the point in buying one in AUS. Although those V8's Audis are quite enticing. 

I love the Dodge Viper and Corvette, power and style, yes they are fast but are they actually decent cars???? good question  

Skyline GTR, great value, good quality, supercar perfomance, massive performance gains when modded (detuned from factory), awesome brakes, awesome handling, can seat 4 


Jap cars do what the US cars do........and then some, pity you get some punk bitches who ruin them for everyone and BTW a Civic isnt an import they manufacturer them in the US fast and furious fools


----------



## Heinz (Jul 19, 2007)

Cheers mate 


She was filthy in that shot too!
Will be lowered soon with twin sports exhaust and lumpy cam for a nice burble. Can't do much else till Im off my 'P's


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 19, 2007)

Among Jap cars I love the Honda S2000 for style and technology (man, a non supercharged 2 litres with 240hp and revving at 9000...)
For style and fun I love the MX5 (Miata), for me the best spider after the MGs and the Alfa Romeo Duetto went out of production.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeh definately, Ive seen many MX5's rape much more high powered/expensive cars through corners. Down here in Adelaide someone put a turbo RX7 engine in one and it rockets.

Yep Heinz should sound nice, gotta love the cams hahah. You should also consider a set of extractors, are you going 2.5 inch?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 19, 2007)

Already got a lukey system fitted mate


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a 1990 model EA Ford falcon


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

'63 Shelby AC Cobra would shred them all. Small, light car with the biggest V-8 engine available.

And a Ford!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2007)

Njaco said:


> '63 Shelby AC Cobra would shred them all. Small, light car with the biggest V-8 engine available.
> 
> And a Ford!



Other than a C3 Vette, the Shelby Cobra is my favorite. 8)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2007)

Njaco said:


> '63 Shelby AC Cobra would shred them all. Small, light car with the biggest V-8 engine available.
> 
> And a Ford!



THe power to weight was good but only the 427 was momumental.

English sports car turns bad Evil infact.

My car although unknown to most here will eventually have a blown 350 chev or big block.

At 500ponies......8)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry to intrude a Japanese car thread with a home grown. Never really cared for rice burners. I guess because I grew up in the muscle car era - Boss Mustang, Chargers, Challengers, Camaros, Firebirds, GTOs, etc. I sometimes laugh at some of these little imports who are so low the can't get over a wheelchair curb and have more wings attached than a Kentucky Fried Chicken restuarant.


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 20, 2007)

AC Cobra was a great car, but about 'shrewing them all...'
Remember that in 63 there was the 250 GTO: 12V, only 3 litres but... if this car is now worth 7 million dollars there should be some reason!

(from Serious Wheels Classic, Sports Muscle Car Pictures)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

Ahhh , yes, Parm, but here's the caveat. You could go to your local car dealer, buy a Cobra, change the wheels and a few minor modifications and you have race car that could compete with the likes of the 250 GTO. That raises it in my eyes and gets down to something on my level without corporate sponsors. Good, 'ol car racing!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2007)

I can appreciate other people's "passions"...... I'm into Japanese maples.
I have about 600 (yea...six hundred) of them. I grow them from seed,
I am learning to graft to propagate the "cultivars (named JM's). However,
to the author of this thread.... you do not want an RX-7 or any other
Mazda. I work for Mazda, so any other discussion will be by PM.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Ahhh , yes, Parm, but here's the caveat. You could go to your local car dealer, buy a Cobra, change the wheels and a few minor modifications and you have race car that could compete with the likes of the 250 GTO. That raises it in my eyes and gets down to something on my level without corporate sponsors. Good, 'ol car racing!



Actually 2 years back at melbournes International motor show someone made a copy 250 from a Datsun! Had me fooled for a minute or two.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 21, 2007)

*300 ZX*​


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 21, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Actually 2 years back at melbournes International motor show someone made a copy 250 from a Datsun! Had me fooled for a minute or two.



Was that a Datsun 240z if so, what a car that was. Finally a car that showed the world the potential that the Japanese had. 

The AC Cobra was a beast hahah, what a beauty they are worth so much money now!!

Yeh I expected an anti jap car response on this site, I just figured most of the members fit the stereotypical V8 muscle car fan. Remember japanese import enthusiasts hate ricers with big spoilers more than muscle car fans, they give us a bad name!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure was a 240z........

I like most cars really however Japanese sports bikes are where its at.

Older ones in particular.......have three sitting in our workshop/shed, 2 fully built 1 stripped.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> Hmmmm do be honest I dont mind SOME American muscle cars, but in my opinion they are stupid, **** quality, woeful handling, inefficient, expensive cars.



Depends on the car. There are smart, great quality, great handling, and very efficient American sports cars. Also not all are that expensive.



Watanbe said:


> I love the Dodge Viper and Corvette, power and style, yes they are fast but are they actually decent cars???? good question



I got to drive the prototype Viper many years ago and it was a great car especially on the German Autobahn. As for the Corvette my friend has a nice 2005 and it is a great quality car. 

Best sports cars out there are the (in my opinion):

Porsche 911 Series





Porsche Boxter Series





Porsche Cayman Series





Mercedes Benz SL Roadster (my personal favorite)





Mercedes SLK Roadster (another great one, my father owns one and I really enjoyed driving it)









Mercedes SLR





Chavelle





Mustang Cobra





Corvette Stingray





Corvette Series


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry, Adler to correct you but what you pictured is a Shelby AC Cobra. For a Mustang Cobra you have 2 choices.

Pic 1 - 1978 Mustang Cobra II ( this was a factory edition)

Pic 2- 1967 Shelby GT 350 Cobra ( this was an authorized coop between Carol Shelby and Ford)

Beautiful cars all!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

The early cobra awesome the later one looks horrible.......but styling ideas a different over here I guess.

Oh that cobra is a copy version so you can't really call it an AC. Most are kit cars any way.

[qoute]Originally Posted by Watanbe 
Hmmmm do be honest I dont mind SOME American muscle cars, but in my opinion they are stupid, **** quality, woeful handling, inefficient, expensive cars.[/qoute]
Generalisation on line one  each to their own!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah most AC Cobras today are kit cars although I was able to check out a real one afew years ago. Cost today $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

Still a beautiful car.

And Watanbe, not a rice hater, just don't know enough about them and everytime performance is mentioned (that I know of ) it leads to V-8s, hemis, all the stuff I grew up with before the Japanese attacked us again


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh man they are huge dollars...................

* scares self with price *


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Sorry, Adler to correct you but what you pictured is a Shelby AC Cobra. For a Mustang Cobra you have 2 choices.



Aha thanks for the correction.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

No prob. I may not know much about the airbourne Mustang but the landbased one I can talk about ever since I owned a '67 fastback. One of my few regrets ever selling that beauty!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 21, 2007)

For all those who are tempted by an Italian car, I spent all afternoon trying to work out why the driver's window wasn't working, fixed the electrics, only for the door catch to snap, so I now have to open the door from the outside until I can find a replacement. Great fun..........


I am still half tempted by getting the previous shape Mustang; of course it would have to be the V8 and would have to be a manual. Anyone know if these cars are actually quick?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> No prob. I may not know much about the airbourne Mustang but the landbased one I can talk about ever since I owned a '67 fastback. One of my few regrets ever selling that beauty!


When I was younger had a 66 but it fell in the river . Worst car I ever owned so bad I became a reasonable shade tree mechanic


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

That had the jinx worked out by '67 and then changed again in '69.

Neg, still learning about the new ones but my inderstanding is be careful with the trans as the new ones (i.e. when they first came out) are alittle slow and not meshed well with the engine. But they've been straightened out.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> I am still half tempted by getting the previous shape Mustang; of course it would have to be the V8 and would have to be a manual. Anyone know if these cars are actually quick?



I think they are actually pretty crap cars, from memory they sound great and look stylish but dont really add up on the road. Performance isnt anything to write home about. Im sure if you spent money on it, it could move alright!!!

The original mustangs are beauties I love them, great cars. Heinz we should show these US boys what Australian muscle cars about. As much as I dont really love them and would never own one I do respet some of them. 

The Phase 3 Falcon GTHO. It dominated production car racing in Australia and pulled a 14.2 1/4 mile which was fast for its day. It could handle as well for a muscle car, hence the HO (handling option).


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I should also add that Phase 3 GTHO's are worth an absolute fortune now!!! You would be stoked if you could find any GTHO for under 250k.

One for you Heinz the GTR XU1 Torana. Oh and the R32 Skyline GTR which were sold in AUS in limited numbers so they could compete in local production car racing. These cars were absolute beasts and decimated the competition. Nothing could touch them, especially not at Bathurst. These cars have become infamous for their role in destroying production car racing in AUS. Sorry Heinz but the local manufacturers Ford and Holden were thrashed so hard by the GTR that the fans became angered and frustrated and the series changed to a Two make Holden vs Ford series, which while entertaining isnt as good as the old days.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice torries!
Your forgetting the Sierras that murdered everything in the late 80s and early 90s. Mark Skaife did when his first Bathurst in a Skyline though which I dont mind 

however I bring your attention too






the 7 litre beast which against the worlds best around Bathurst for 24hours won out right in 2003, and 2004. Its a shame they stopped that race.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a side note, the picture above is from the nations cup series, same car different series.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ahhh yes the nations cup monaro. That really wasn't in the same league as competitors though, the others were stock supercars while the Monaro was a prototype 7ltr that was never put in production. I remeber at the Clipsal 500 it went from 4th to 1st of the line through sheer power was a joke hahahh. Was a fair effort but not sure how fair it was oh well.

Yeh cant forget the Sierra the original giant killer, however it wasnt a jap car hahah but still gets respect for being turbo 4 cyclinder


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

of coures im not whinging I think the Monaro has been quite a nice car!!! And the Alan Moffat championship winning RX7 ran a 13B in its later stages when in AUS the car was only released with a 12a. Although the US model had a 13B


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh sorry for multiple posts, but the I believe Mazda Australia won the 24hr race in similar circumstances in successive years against similar opposition with the limited SP model which went into production, although limited. 

It didnt blow them away like the Monaro though!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2007)

Only Aussie car I know and like!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Monaro was a road car with a race engine like the rest of the field, so prototype classification isnt applied. Like the V8 supercars they are 5ltr, you cant buy ltr v8s in Aus anymore from Holden or Ford.

Ill stop nit picking


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Only Aussie car I know and like!



I always knew you were cool 


Check out this baby Njaco, anthoner beast







Holden Lx torana8)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2007)

Although I'm not familiar with the cars from Down Under, what you posted seems to have had style, which is lacking nowadays. I'm guessing they're from late '70s and early '80s?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

that one is a 1977 model. Scan on page two you will see i own the same model without the body kit.

style is most definately there and I guess pre 68 our cars were scaled down American cars.

57 chev, 55 bel air etc... very close in design





while not the same this resembles ideas of the 57


if you get my point..........


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think anyone would want to copy American cars now. I ROFL when I see a car commercial on TV that states something like, "world styling", breath-taking styling" and where is it? I see NO styling. Someone spent how many years and dollars in college and came up with this? Ugh.

If I had that car of yours I'd paint it black, louver the headlights, throw a blower through the hood.... oh, wait. Been done!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Well Im actually going to hot rod that model but not my car, will buy another.

Mine is all original don't want to mess with it too much.

The rat rod theme which is huge has yet to be treated to an Australian 70s car so Im going for flat black and wide red steelies with pinstriping!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ahhh the old mad max car. My uncle had one running 12's on the street back in the days. I just dont like muscle cars oh well!!! 

Heinz ill line you up when I get my Jap car and show you my 4 stove plate tail lights, something AUS cars have been seeing for a while hahahah. My mate has an S15 puting out 200rwkw which is a fair bit, he spent like crap all on it, only light mods and it takes most things. 

Yeh most Aussie muscle cars are from the 60's, 70's. However the best cars were always the Datsun 1600, Escorts, Cortinas, RX2's and RX3's.


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 22, 2007)

I think our 'dream' sport cars are tightly connected to our roots and memories.

No 'V8' and 'muscle cars' in Italy (and I think in all Europe), but many sleek and elegant sport cars and kick-ass rallye cars

here a brief selection starting with the 'elegants'

Alfa Romeo Giulia 'Zagato' TZ1 and TZ2

Lancia Aurelia B24 Spider (1955)

Lancia Flaminia SuperSport Zagato

Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce (better known as 'Duetto')


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 22, 2007)

And here we go with the 'Rallye Beasts' 

- Renault Alpine A110
- Lancia Stratos HF (the absolute queen...)
- FIAT 131 Abarth
- Lancia Rallye 037 HF
- Audi Quattro
- Lancia Delta S4 HF
- .. and the mythical 'number fourteen' Lancia Fulvia HF taken at night on Turini hill at 1972 MonteCarlo rallye

\\\\\


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 22, 2007)

Brilliant pictures there,those old rally cars are just stunning. The Stratos must be one of the most beautiful cars ever built, and that type of machine just wouldn't be built today. Saw an S4 at a rally day a while back, looked like it had been knocked together in a garden shed, but the noise and power of the thing were just stunning


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 22, 2007)

WOOT!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2007)

ahhh, the original "Rally" car! Had a VW I modified to a dune buggy years ago. Loved!

And Parm, those are the cars I remember. Great Rally stuff! Never did get into NASCAR but rally and CART, yeah!


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 22, 2007)

My era of growing up with cars is happening at the moment, I was born in 1989. However I still have a deep passion for those old rally cars, I live the old mini copper s rally cars. The Stratos what a beautiful and lethally quicky car, quite infamous for killing drivers as well. I have a fair bit of respect for the guys who used to drive those things through forests at the insane speed they did!!

I love that Fiat Abarth, so much character, certainly dont make them like they used to. I still after all these years havent made my mind up about VW beattles. 

Now for some cars, The Aston Martin DB5 still the best looking car ever!!!

The 4th one is quite a rare car that you dont hear much about, can anyone tell me what it is! I had neither seen one before unti I saw one randomly in a carpark with the Sporting Car Club


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

Some fantastic rally cars above.

the DB5 is one of the all time greats along with the D type.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2007)

If you talk about styling, you can't forget the Studebaker Avanti. And this was in 1963!


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sorry but I dont see!!! Looks hideous to me, sorry!! However the Jaguar is beautiful, what a lovely car!! What separates it from the E-type?

"beauty is in the eye of the beholder"

and now for what will be a classic in 30 years, the Nissan 350z!!!


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 23, 2007)

Those cars look great!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't see either!!  Must be we're from different eras. That Nissan looks like thousand other designs. Where is the styling, the innovative design, the ummphh factor? Everything looks alike, I can't even tell what make they are anymore.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 24, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Only Aussie car I know and like!



Ah The Mad Max XB Interceptor. to quote the MFP mechanic
"She sucks nitro maxy, 600 at the rear wheels"

In Aus, I'm all ford but if IM in America its definently MOPAR!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 24, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Ah The Mad Max XB Interceptor. to quote the MFP mechanic
> "She sucks nitro maxy, 600 at the rear wheels"
> 
> In Aus, I'm all ford but if IM in America its definently MOPAR!




Too bad the blower on the car was fake running off the water pump 

Ford are in my bad books at the moment, sacked 600 as of 2010 as they are ceasing production of the straight six a fantastic engine.

Will ruin Geelong really.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 24, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Sorry, but I don't see either!!  Must be we're from different eras. That Nissan looks like thousand other designs. Where is the styling, the innovative design, the ummphh factor? Everything looks alike, I can't even tell what make they are anymore.



Yeh it took me a while to like the styling and the car, but now I love them. I think its innovative. Nissan has made a traditional style sports car in an era where many think they are dying out. I think the styling pretty different to most things out there. Now for a truly stunning jap design.

1. RX7
2. 2000GT
3. 2000GT
4. Datsun 1600


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 24, 2007)

Ahh the Toyota 2000GT.. I had forgotten her, she is a beauty!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2007)

Me too! Looks like the bad boy offspring of a Jag XKE and a Ford GT.  
But thats the styling I'm talking about. Something that sets it apart from the rest of the pack.

Gonna throw a few pics of some current cars. Can't see any difference much between them.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new Impreza yet?








Cam somebody please explain who thought that was a good idea, and exactly what they we taking at the time? Mitsubishi probably haven't even stopped laughing yet.

I am still tempted by a Mustang, even thought to be honest I think it would be pretty rubbish. The other option is a Camaro, I know it has a dodgy reputation in the 'states but is a very rare sight over here. I'll probably go for a Porsche 928 though; a V8 with rear wheel drive, but packing over 300bhp which should be more than enough to crush a few Jap wagons. Anyone got any experience of them?


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyone who I have spoken to about the new Impreza says the exact same thing "What were they thinking?" oh god they destroyed it. 

I saw a 2000GT in person this year, it was beatiful I couldnt get over it hahahah. It was parked next to a Lotus Espirit of all cars.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't think there will be too many classic collectable Japanese cars. My list would be, in order of most likely first,
Datsun 240Z
Datsun 510 (original)
Acura NSX
Honda S2000
Nissan 300ZX


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 25, 2007)

davparlr said:


> I don't think there will be too many classic collectable Japanese cars. My list would be, in order of most likely first,
> Datsun 240Z
> Datsun 510 (original)
> Acura NSX
> ...



Thats a nice list, but in my opinion there are many more than that, I would include some more recent cars such as the:

Nissan Skyline GTR 
Toyota Supra
Toyota AE86 (although im not a massive fan they are very collectable)
Mazda RX7 (definately will be a classic) in Australia the old model rotaries are already fetching big money


I think however that collectively the mid 80's to mid 90's will be remember as the era for great Japanese sports car. Some truly potent machines were produced, however trends with car companies particularly the Japanese suggest cars like the above wont be produced again sadly.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 25, 2007)

Japanese bikes are where its at.............

I give two great pioneers of superbikes...

CB750 K1......






And Kawasaki Z1.......


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 25, 2007)

And I would add the 2-stroke Kawa : the Mach III 500 and Mach IV 750
Everyone who did not heard their noise (that high pitch jabber at idle shifting to a howl at high rpm...) has missed something good in the life.

I was a 10 yrs old kid when the Honda CB750 four was introduced, and I remember it was a total shock for every biker. At the pub they used to park their gear and debate about BSA vs Triumph vs Guzzi vs HD etc. and then here it is: 4 cylinders, OHC, the power of a racer without the smallest oil leak. In two words it was 10 years ahead.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 25, 2007)

Indeed.........the Cb 450 was the brain child the first bike to start building the coffin for British bikes at the time. My old man was 17-18 when the 750 came out but even then his 450 would keep with 650 bonnies.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm out. I need 4 wheels under me. Know nothing about bikes!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 26, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Too bad the blower on the car was fake running off the water pump
> 
> Ford are in my bad books at the moment, sacked 600 as of 2010 as they are ceasing production of the straight six a fantastic engine.
> 
> Will ruin Geelong really.



yeah I know. the scott injector hat on top is now a rare drag racing piece. As for geelong, I have gotta agree with you heinz it is a real shame. Apparently they can import engines from Cleveland, Ohio at the same cost, if cheaper, but the insiders at geelong say its the other way round.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 26, 2007)

My best mates dad owns a Kawasaki dealership and dam to some of those bikes rocket 

I would buy one but I would kill myself instantly, like seriously!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't go near a motorbike, total death trap (especially on the roads around here where on average 15-20 are killed).

 Here is my mums summer car except hers is orange rather than red(which I get to drive every now and again):


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

I realise not everyone likes bikes but for the riders on here lets no refer to them as death traps ey?



Nice car the spitfire Gnomey!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 28, 2007)

Shame about those horrid bumpers though! Can't you get some nice chrome ones on it?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> Shame about those horrid bumpers though! Can't you get some nice chrome ones on it?



Pretty sure it has chrome ones on it (can't be bothered to go out in the rain to the garage to have a look).


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, I must be way out in left field here . . . I'm a Porschephile and proud of it. Nothing like German engineering, particularly Porsche engineering. I grew up in a 356B, my wife owns a 914, and my dream car is a Porsche Carrera GT, bur I'll settle for a Turbo 924 (easier to work on!).


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been thinking of buying a slightly ropey 928, stripping it out, then spraying it matt black with deep dish wheels and straight through exhaust. Cool, or sacrilege?


----------



## Watanbe (Aug 4, 2007)

Very Very cool, I would love to see that Negative Creep. I went in a Porsche Boxter last night, it really wasnt that fast. It seemed a well balanced nice handling car but it wasnt that quick.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2007)

Boxter isn't a horsepower machine but very well centred and balanced like all Porsches.

I love Germans cars fantastic engineering.


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 5, 2007)

Changed my mind on the Porsche; would love one but can't afford to run it. After all, you could have the fastest car in the world, but if it's stuck in the drive broken then there isn't much point. So, I'm now back on topic and thinking about a Skyline, most probably an R32 GTS-T. Anyone owned one? I like the idea of big power, rwd and not likely to fall apart


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2007)

My friend is getting a R-34 (I think). He already has a lancer with a evo 8 bodykit and some go-fast goodies.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 6, 2007)

Skylines are ok R32 were pretty sweet however personal preference to the R 34.

Very strong motor.


----------



## Watanbe (Aug 6, 2007)

My mate has a 4-door R32 GTST, with an exhaust, intercooler and coilovers. It is a sweet car, handles really well and goes hard. He has had no problems with it yet and it can seat 4 without to many hassles. The 32 is a very good option. The R34 is also very good the motor is a ripper. Negative Creep I would recommend a R32, cause im looking at them.


----------



## Watanbe (Aug 6, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Skylines are ok R32 were pretty sweet however personal preference to the R 34.
> 
> Very strong motor.



Yeh the RB series motors are pretty dam strong. Cast Iron blocks very solid.


----------

